

Mark Zuckerberg Takes a Whack at Apple in New Interview - galkam
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/07/mark-zuckerberg-apple-comments-time_n_6283918.html

======
hacknat
I know a lot of people will side with Cook on this one, and I'm by no means a
fan of Facebook (though I haven't used Facebook since 2005), but I think
Zuckerberg is rightly frustrated by this. While it may be true that customers
are the product when it comes to Facebook and other social-services, it
doesn't necessarily follow that Apple is any more-or-less aligned with its
consumers than Facebook.

~~~
acomjean
I think apple does look out for its customers well. If they piss us off too
much (and they ride that edge) we won't come back. We pay them.

Now who is paying facebook. While you might think the service is worth having
ads targeted to you, its important to realize thats how the service is being
paid for. Apple protects your name from book sellers, eMagazines and music
companies.

That being said Apple is trying to sell us music and mobile ads though, which
makes you say hmmm.

~~~
stephenr
I get the feeling they run iAd simply as a way to give app developers an
alternative to the privacy nightmare of googles offering.

------
galkam
It's hard for me to see how you can fault Apple for charging "too much." That
is how capitalism is supposed work.

Cook probably shouldn't have started with the trash talk, but to be honest I
agree with him. And I think a lot less people would use Facebook if they were
upfront about the information they were collecting on their users.

